# Milling the wood



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi to all.

To make Sabrina´s crib I wanted to take the wood to a workshop near my home. I talked in advance with the foreman to mill the logs and we agreed a price for the job. Once I brought the material to the workshop he refused to do the job since it was recycled wood and had nails, screws and other fasteners. It didn´t matter how hard I insisted telling to him that I personally removed all of those metalic parts.

I came back to my garage with all the wood and started to look a way to mill it. Using the belt sander didn´t look as appropiate since the thickness wouldn´t be uniform. I attached my plunge router PC 6902 to a piece of plywood with two block stoppers and after several trails I started to mill the legs and other elements for the crib.

It took a whole week end but I did it, saved some money and enjoyed a lot. Here are some pictures.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Alexis.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

right on...saved money on recycled wood and then the milling...always a bonus..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That would be a simple job for a set of skis, Alexis.

In the end, it is the result that counts, and you did very well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sled or skis, they both work on basically the same principle. Nice tutorial Alexis. I like the measuring tool you used. I'm not sure what I need one for but I still feel like I should have one.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now I think you should go back and show that foreman what you did.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Alexis,
Nice work milling the boards. Have you checked the wood for contamination. You wrote that you are building a crib, some pallets are used for chemical barrels and sometimes a barrel can leak. I am currently in the process of learning about these free gifts from above and my plan is to build a tool shed in my back yard. here are a couple of links that I find very useful. I wish to invest in a small metal detector for the price of planer and joiner blades is more than that.http://greenupgrader.com/12665/8-be...od-pallets-are-safe-for-crafting/&h=zAQEqhF_J


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry about that URL, it doesn't seem to work. Try this instead;
greenUPGRADER | Sustainable products, ideas & DIYs to help you on the path to green living
Once on the web site at the top you can enter a search. Just enter the word pallet and you will find many things including the is it safe article.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

here ya go Dan:

Pallet | greenUPGRADER


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

*router planing*

Thanks for the pictures. I'm getting a wide board ready to plane this week. My board is too wide for my thickness planer. Nice tutorial. I hope you post more pictures including the finished piece. Roy


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sled or skis, they both work on basically the same principle. Nice tutorial Alexis. *I like the measuring tool you used. I'm not sure what I need one for but I still feel like I should have one.*[/QUOTE
> 
> Same feeling here


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the opinions, guys.

James, I´m sure that a set of skis should do this job but I didn´t have the steel rods and other elements to make the set. Anyway, I´ll take your advice into consideration.

Charles and Joseph, that one is a welding inspection gage that I use normally during my job. I also use it at woodworking to check fit-up of wooden pieces. I have several of these gages and it should be easy to find in USA or Canada. Here are very expensive.

Theo, I was tempted to do that but the big quantity of wood and the lack of time prevented me to do so.

Dan, I bought that wood in China to make several boxes to send my belongings back to my country, that´s why I was sure that there wasn´t metalic components in there. Nice link to get some useful woodworking projects from pallets. I have made some tables, furnitures and similar things using this source of material.

Roy, this was the first step at this project. There are many pictures to be posted very soon.:yes4::yes4::yes4:


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

It has been said many times and this is no exception. "necessity is the Mother of Invention". I think you have just proved this to be true one more time. It is acredit to you that you were able to figure out a way to do what you needed to get done. You are to be congratulated and complimented.


----------



## VinceA (Nov 23, 2010)

What is the tool called shown in photo 15 that is being used to measure depth? If this is an old tool, is there something equivalent sold today? I've used a set of digital calipers before for this purpose but it doesn't have the reach of the tool shown in this pic.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

VinceA said:


> What is the tool called shown in photo 15 that is being used to measure depth? If this is an old tool, is there something equivalent sold today? I've used a set of digital calipers before for this purpose but it doesn't have the reach of the tool shown in this pic.


welding inspection gage as mentioned above, here is one very similar:

HJC 60 Welding Seam Gauge Bead Gage Weld PIT Test Ulnar Inspection Ruler | eBay


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Is that the real price?

I have brought several of them from China and sold all of them here.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

papasombre said:


> Is that the real price?
> 
> I have brought several of them from China and sold all of them here.


I guess so. The ones that you have brought from China, what is the price?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Joseph.

That was one year ago. The price was 40RMB each, round about USD7. I kept a couple for me and sold the others.


----------

